# Happy Birthday, Benjy!!!!!



## Eugin

*HAVE A GREAT BIRTHDAY PARTY, BEN!!! *


*YOU ARE LUCKY IT`S ON A SATURDAY!!

Eat lots, drink  (not) that much 
and enjoy your birthday as much as possible!! (if you don`t know how to celebrate it, I have some ideas)

**  CONGRATULATIONS!!! *​


----------



## Jana337

Happy birthday, Ben! 

click

Jana


----------



## timpeac

Have a great day Benjy!!


----------



## mahaz

*HAPPY BIRTH DAY*


----------



## Agnès E.

*À toi, très cher Ben,*
*Qui aimes les animaux, les fleurs*
*Et qui sautes de joie,*
*Je souhaite un merveilleux anniversaire !*​


----------



## JazzByChas

Monsieur Benjy!



Que tu es un jeune homme qui sait bien faire la fête !

Amuses-toi bien, et ne boit trop ni fait les choses dangereuses !
(Mais si c’est la case, fait-le bien ! )

Chas


----------



## Outsider

*Happy birthday, Benjy.​**​*​


----------



## lauranazario

Darn it... I'm late for the B-day bash?
Well, better to be "fashionably late" than a no-show, eh? 

hugs,
LN


----------



## Silvia

*HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!*​


----------



## GenJen54

Happy belated *ben*-day! Have a pint on me!


----------



## Isotta

Happy Birthday plus one!

Zot.​


----------



## araceli

¡Feliz cumpleaños pibe!


----------



## Benjy

thanks guys and gals


----------



## Heba

Happy Birthday Benjy
*كل سنة و انت طيب  *


----------



## LV4-26

Happy Birthday, Benjy !
Hope you enjoyed it. I bet you had a lot of 'afters' with the new licensing laws in Britain.


----------



## Kelly B

Sorry I'm late! Here, I'm sure J.M. won't mind if I pour you a toast out of his bottle... Hope you had a great day.


----------



## Benjy

actually there wasn't really much of a party as i had to work late. you may all feel free to write nasty letters to the counters manager.


----------

